# Stream Stuttering Issues - Caused by an Unmanaged Switch???



## e30mpwrd (Jan 16, 2003)

My stream has been stuttering badly when streaming TV (as in every minute or two at least, making TV basically unwatchable), which, per TiVo's support FAQ, suggests network bandwidth problems. 

My setup was as follows; Fios Internet service comes into Verizon-provided Actiontech router, with wireless enabled. I have a D-Link Gigabit switch (DGS-1024D Unmanaged 10/100/1000Mbps) connected to port one on the Actiontech router. The TiVo Stream and TiVo Premier Elite (XL4) were both connected to the Gigabit switch. The only device using wireless in my house was my iPad (gen 1), which is running the TiVo app.

I thought maybe the actiontech router itself was getting bogged down, so I hooked up the Belkin Wireless N router I had before we had Fios, but set it up as a switch rather than a router (DHCP disabled, WAN port not connected, port 1 connected to the Gigabit switch), and then connected the iPad to the Belkin router--figuring that way the Actiontech was totally out of the loop. The iPad was the only wireless device on the Belkin router (only wired device was my printer). However, the stream still stuttered badly.

I then reached out to TiVo Support, and they had me connect the TiVo and the stream directly to the actiontech router along with the iPad, thereby cutting out the switch, and surprise, shows don't stutter--well, at least not at first. I was able to watch Fox News Channel without a single stutter for 30 or so minutes, but now tonight, trying to watch the local ABC affiliate's news and ABC national news (either the SD or HD feeds), the stuttering is back with a vengeance. I should point out that most of my stream use (and thus the stuttering issues) have been with the local ABC station (I typically select the SD feed). 

Now I'm left thinking perhaps I have a bad TiVo Stream? I guess I'll have to call support again and see what they have to say.

Thanks!

Tim


----------



## e30mpwrd (Jan 16, 2003)

So I did a test tonight and downloaded a 30 minute show without watching it--it took roughly 11 minutes for 500+ MB. Were I to try to watch the same show while downloading or streaming, it would hang / stutter like crazy. I'm wondering if it could be my iPad (gen 1)--that maybe it's got an issue and can't play the video while downloading???

TiVo support suggesting trying another IOS device, but we have only one. I guess it's time to visit the Apple store.


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

For a reference point, it works fine on my Gen 1 iPad. Almost sad as I have been trying to find the tipping point to upgrade....

My network is a WDNR 4500, stream connected directly to a port, tivo's connect through an unmanaged 8 way switch.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Can you stream from Netflix on the Ipad? If you can, I would think that would rule out network or Ipad problems.


----------



## e30mpwrd (Jan 16, 2003)

shwru980r said:


> Can you stream from Netflix on the Ipad? If you can, I would think that would rule out network or Ipad problems.


Good suggestion; I'll try Netflix. Thanks!


----------

